# Hard to find or just scare tactics?



## Kev_G_83 (Feb 14, 2016)

So I live in Maryland and I'm just waiting on my arrival of my HQL. I'm going to be shopping in the very near future and I'm looking at the glock 19. Although from what I'm seeing it's very hard to find, at least here in Md. Online research and a few friends have said its damn near impossible to find here. Anyone have any input as to wether this is true or not? I have the 17 as my second choice if I can't track down a 19. Hopefully that won't be so elusive. Any input at all would be welcome and thanks!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Online source might be the answer.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

We have them here just over the river from you. You could set up an FFL transfer and get one.


----------



## Kev_G_83 (Feb 14, 2016)

Cool, although I'm hoping one will surface locally I don't object to doing a transfer


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

i think it's all puff...... i had the thing, went to my home gun range on the 9th... and was looking at the glocks and they had a brand new G19 in gold.. and they told me keeping a G19 in stock is tough, let alone finding a place that has one... After doing my shooting and leaving and not buying said gun lol... later that night i buy a G22, and the people at Gander mt. and Cabela's told me they cant keep a g19 in stock... 

yet two days later i go to pick up meet up with my gun holster guy at another gun store ( my old home gun store/range ) .. and they have 3 G19's lol.... so i snagged one lol


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Could it simply be because firearms in Maryland have to be "Maryland compliant"? 

Arthur's Shooters Supply
9234 Old Ocean City Road,
Berlin, Maryland 21811
Phone: 410-422-9315
EMAIL: [email protected]

The claim they have Glock 19's in stock.....
IN STOCK- GLOCK 17gen4 $599 GLOCK 19gen4 $599 GLOCK 21gen4 $619 GLOCK 30 $599 
Gun Dealer Berlin Maryland, New & Used Guns, Ammo, AR15, AK, Accessories - Arthur's Shooters Supply


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

I've had a Walther PPS M2 on order through a LGS for the last month. Everyone else seems to get them, but this place is perhaps a year old and may not have a name that's out there yet.

PPS M2s are very popular right now because they are new.


----------



## Kev_G_83 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys! We shall I guess


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

thank the muslims terrorists who killed in San Bernadino in 2015 and the countries BEST gunsalesman--Obama-- many panicked and stores were run dry:smt082

maybe try slickguns this time


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

We are seeing the same here in upstate NY. Try online as mentioned, Bud's Guns or Slick Guns are a good source. Be patient you will find one.


----------

